# Definitions?



## November X-ray (Oct 1, 2011)

No English Dictionary has been able to explain the difference between the
two words "complete" and "finished" that is this easy to understand.

Some people say there is no difference between COMPLETE & FINISHED but there really
is:

When you marry the right one, you are COMPLETE...
And when you marry the wrong one, you are FINISHED...
And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are COMPLETELY
FINISHED.


----------



## kike (Oct 1, 2011)

Paradox.....( in spanish the same case )


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2011)

My English teacher said two negatives make a positive, but two positives don't make a negative, so I said, "Yeah, right."


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 1, 2011)

Two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do.


----------

